# Latest News



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Giza Security, stolen cars found in a warehouse in the talabya area.In the seizure of 4 cars. Maj. Gen. Kamal Al-Dali, director of the General Administration of Al-'Aqrab Giza, had received a communication from the citizen Tarek Abdel-Moneim Abdel Halim (40 years (Chairman of one of the Trade and Distribution Companies in Doqqi) about the theft of a company car No. I o 9753 Egypt) during their presence in Bandar of the Minya governate, he added that when followed the car through tracking system (GPS), indicated that it is located in a store No. 12 salam street Talabya.

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/173058.aspx


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Control of a limited fire power plant near Cairo Airport*

Civil defense forces took control of the fire which occurred this morning in one of the power plants near the gas station located at Cairo airport, and did not occur any losses. 

Immediately, I went there to fire trucks and men of the Civil Defense, and the fire was brought under control without injury to persons. 
Comes the seriousness of the fire that was located near the gas station, which serves the airport workers and those who frequent it from its surroundings, which would have led to a great danger in the event of the spread of the the fire.

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/173011.aspx


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*prison crackdown*

Results from a campaign launched by sector Prison Service resulted in the seizure of 260 violation of possession of a sharp object, and 1063 tablets of listed drugs which affect the mental state and neurological listed schedules of drugs, and a large amount of hashish and marijuana, as well as to 18 mobile phone.
All the necessary legal procedures were taken regarding each incident separately, and to notify the public prosecutor to initiate an investigation, and being continue to launch these campaigns to control all types of offenses in various prisons. 


??? 18 ??????? ?260 ??? ???? ????? ?? ??? ??? ???? ?? ???? ??? ?????? - ????? ???????


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Panic in the 26th of July Street following the death of a person shot dead in broad d*

Panic in the 26th of July Street following the death of a person shot dead in broad daylight.

Passers by were in a state of panic and shock on Street July 26 after hearing the gunshots and saw an intense fight between two people on the street one them fired three shots that killed the other in full view of everyone.

Witnesses chased the offender and arrested him in front of the americana restaurant on July 26, until the police arrived. The body of the victim was taken away in an ambulance. The witness said the incident took place during one minute and the reason is not known .

In another report, a witness said that the offender shot the victim, as the first party was coming from Faisal Islamic Bank, with a bag of money.

??? ?? ???? 26 ????? ??? ???? ??? ??????? ?? ??? ?????? - ????? ???????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is the Faisal bank and Americana restaurant on the 26th July St?

I cannot picture it.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Where is the Faisal bank and Americana restaurant on the 26th July St?
> 
> I cannot picture it.



The faisal bank is downtown no 3 26th july street.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> The faisal bank is downtown no 3 26th july street.




ahh ok thanks I just presumed Zamalek,


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Panic in the 26th of July Street following the death of a person shot dead in broad daylight.
> 
> Passers by were in a state of panic and shock on Street July 26 after hearing the gunshots and saw an intense fight between two people on the street one them fired three shots that killed the other in full view of everyone.
> 
> ...



It seems now the guy was taking 63k l.e. to the bank and the police have arrested the culprit who is registered as dangerous and his wife with them the bag of money.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

There was a fight in downtown cairo last night between shop owners and street sellers.the street sellers were armed with guns ,molotovs and rocks. The fight resulted in three injured and the police and army fired in the air to bring back order in the street.
This incident happened in Talaat Harb St and caused the shops to close for safety.

Rough translation from Akhbar Elyoum


----------

